

PHP 5.4.6 released - ck2
http://php.net/ChangeLog-5.php#5.4.6

======
ck2
I wish I understood why # is no longer allowed as a commentline character in
php.ini for 5.4

Isn't it nearly universally accepted in every other language?

Let me know if you spot the developer discussion on this logic?

(update: apparently this started with 5.3 not 5.4)

~~~
X-Istence
This change was made to fall in line with other .ini parsers, it is after all
an "official" configuration file format:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INI_file>

Using # was an extension on top of what is allowed in Windows...

~~~
mgkimsal
Per that page:

"Some software supports the use of the number sign (#) as an alternative to
the semicolon for indicating comments."

What's the 'official' definition of the ini format and what's really _not
allowed_?

~~~
X-Istence
The ini file format was first introduced in Microsoft Windows. The API's that
are available in WIN/WIN32 are probably considered the most official and it
does not support # as a comment delimiter...

------
timkeller
Pleasing to see regular iteration on PHP 5.x after the weirdness around PHP 6.

------
pdx
Help me understand what's happening here.

According to the referenced ChangeLog

    
    
        Version 5.4.6    16-August-2012
        Version 5.3.16   16-August-2012
        Version 5.4.5    19-July-2012
        Version 5.3.15   19-July-2012
    

There is a 5.3.X and a 5.4.X version happening concurrently?

~~~
tijs
Perhaps 5.4 made some breaking changes so they'll keep updating 5.3 with
security fixes and such for a while until it's fair to ask people to upgrade.

~~~
k3n
Yes, 5.4 introduced breaking changes such as the new array syntax (finally!),
among other things. There was also a very heavy amount of refactoring
internally in the Zend Engine, which could cause extensions to break.

~~~
Firehed
The new array syntax isn't a breaking change; however there was a lot of
functionality deprecated in 5.3 that was completely removed in 5.4 which would
definitely break some code.

Unfortunately there were some bugs introduced in 5.4 that are preventing us
from upgrading (our actual code is fine). Quite a shame as I'm quite looking
forward to the new additions.

~~~
k3n
I probably should have worded that better, but what I meant was that the new
syntax will cause errors on 5.3.

------
azat_co
This makes me sad. I have been self-taught PHP developer for 10+ years but
after I "discovered" Ruby on Rails there is no going back.

For those of you who still thinks PHP is the best thing - don't give me bad
karma :)

~~~
josegonzalez
Why exactly does an update to a language make you sad?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Especially one seeing many improvements.

